# Bare shaft distance



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

30 yards same poi. I have shot them further but poi is not the same.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

I try to get to 30 but 20 is fine . At 30 or more it gets exaggerated with wind or especially form . It will show up if there are inconsistencies in form or bad form. It can drive you crazy sure. You would have to put it on a shooter to take out the human error in it. 
Even with fletching I wouldn't adjust anything if I'm shooting outside on a windy day.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

40 is my top so far. I will get 60 some day. A micro adjust rest becomes pretty important after you get past 30 because the tweaks are SO tiny. I can even claim a bareshaft in a bareshaft robinhood at 30. That was cool! Another thing about shooting them longer is your grip must be absolutely torque free or EXACTLY repeatable.


----------



## gofor (Feb 4, 2013)

Realize that the further from the target, the more difference in height of impact point due to the bare shaft weighing less and having no fletch drag. The slower the bow, the more pronounced the difference.

Go


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

gofor said:


> Realize that the further from the target, the more difference in height of impact point due to the bare shaft weighing less and having no fletch drag. The slower the bow, the more pronounced the difference.
> 
> Go


True. I add electrical tape to the bareshaft to match weight of fletchings.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

P&y only said:


> True. I add electrical tape to the bareshaft to match weight of fletchings.


Good one, P&Y. The correct way to bare shaft tune.


----------



## OhioShedder (Nov 24, 2012)

At long distances I am more interested in left and right impacts with bareshaft since fletch drag and not just arrow weight becomes more pronounced. I can't get them to group beyond about 25 yards and I think it's a combination of torque and grip issues. All my other tuning methods tell me my spine, centershot, and nock point are good. I'm trying to micro tune and frustrated trying to figure out what the long range bare shafts are telling me.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

What bow?


----------



## OhioShedder (Nov 24, 2012)

PSE freak max. Shooting fingers and I think my 7595 shafts might be a touch stiff. Bare shafts tend to go left after 20 yds.


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

I use electrical tape as well


----------



## gofor (Feb 4, 2013)

Great tip on the tape. Thank you.

Go


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

20 unless you get a perfect day with no wind. Just and fletching and and go hunting.


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

Tune to within 1" at 30yds, but shoot longer. I get about 8" difference (bare shaft is high and right) at 50yds, but bare shafts group as well as fletched arrows at 50yds. Always wondered if the spin and drag due to the vanes would make it impossible for them to hit together at longer distances? I add weight inside the shaft in front of the nock to keep the weight and FOC equal. Usually cut off, trim, then glue the back end of a glue in point inside the shaft to add the weight.


----------



## Big Rack Buck (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's a slick way to add weight to the back of your arrow to ensure both fletched and unfletched are matched FOC. This is especially good if you shoot a lizard tongue or another contact rest. Remove your nock, weigh it and drip candle wax inside the nock or pin nock adapter until you match your weight of your fletchings, I typically go just a scoche under my fletching weight since the weight is slightly farther back from center then my vanes. For instance if my vanes weigh 12.4 grains, I will add 12 +/- granes and this typically be a representative match to my fletched arrows for FOC and ballance point. When I shoot my dropaway i just usually add electrical tape, but I think it's easier to keep the weight concentric in the arrow if you use wax as it fills the cavity and automatically levels out. One thing, just be careful not to get it on the outside of the nock that goes in the arrow as it will act as a lubricant and may cause your nock to turn more freely than you prefer. I usually just wrap it with some tape to protect the outside surface.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Good tip Big Rack, I do this myself. I used to shoot fingers with a flipper-style rest. I found the tape I was putting on the back of the arrow was hitting the rest and causing erratic flight.


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

20 yds is all most can shoot....to bare shaft 30 takes exceptional form


----------

